# Das große Weihnachts-Gewinnspiel: Preise im Wert von fast 20.000 Euro!



## PCGH-Redaktion (30. November 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Das große Weihnachts-Gewinnspiel: Preise im Wert von fast 20.000 Euro!*

					PC Games, Buffed und PC Games Hardware feiern gemeinsam mit euch Weihnachten! Zusammen mit unseren Partnern verlosen wir Preise im Gesamtwert von fast 20.000 Euro! 

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *Das große Weihnachts-Gewinnspiel: Preise im Wert von fast 20.000 Euro!*


----------



## Nightslaver (30. November 2021)

16 Jahre PCGH Gewinnspiele und leider noch nie Glück gehabt (nicht das es anderswo dafür irgendwie besser ausgesehen hätte)...
Da hätte ich langsam nichts dagegen wenn auch einmal gewinnen für mich drin ist. 
Gerade bei den aktuell oft absurden Straßenpreisen für Hardware, wäre doch jetzt mal ein guter Zeitpunkt. ^^


----------



## binär-11110110111 (30. November 2021)

Laut der Legende ist ein Gewinnspiel ein Spiel, bei dem es etwas zu gewinnen gibt ( ja ne is klar  ). Leider gewinnen erfahrungsgemäß *immer *DIE ANDEREN. Keine Ahnung wer oder was sie sind und wie man mit ihnen in Kontakt treten kann. Es ist und bleibt ein Mythos !


----------



## Research (30. November 2021)

> Preise im Gesamtwert von fast 20.000 Euro!


Also habt ihr ca 6 Grafikkarten?


----------



## NerdFlanders (30. November 2021)

Research schrieb:


> Also habt ihr ca 6 Grafikkarten?


Nein, sie haben 20 1050er im Lager gefunden


----------



## PCGH_Raff (30. November 2021)

Research schrieb:


> Also habt ihr ca 6 Grafikkarten?


Nur einen 3dfx Rampage.



MfG
Raff


----------



## Rattan (30. November 2021)

Wie nimmt man daran teil ?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (30. November 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> 16 Jahre PCGH Gewinnspiele und leider noch nie Glück gehabt (nicht das es anderswo dafür irgendwie besser ausgesehen hätte)...



Pfff. Ich darf wahrscheinlich nicht einmal teilnehmen, wie jedes Jahr!




Rattan schrieb:


> Wie nimmt man daran teil ?





			
				News die nicht alles in die Überschrift packt schrieb:
			
		

> Gleich *morgen um 10 Uhr geht es los*
> ...
> Auch wenn das Gewinnspiel erst *am 01. Dezember 2021 um 10 Uhr morgens startet*, könnt ihr euch heute schon auf der Gewinnspielseite für unseren neuen Gewinnspiel-Newsletter anmelden


----------



## Nightslaver (30. November 2021)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Pfff. Ich darf wahrscheinlich nicht einmal teilnehmen, wie jedes Jahr!


Dafür darfst du ja bei PCGH jeden Tag mit der unterschiedlichsten neuen Hardware "spielen", das halt ausgleichende Gerechtigkeit.


----------



## RyzA (30. November 2021)

Ich hatte bisher auch noch nie Glück bei den PCGH Gewinnspielen.
Wo stehen denn die Gewinnspielregeln?
Wenn das wieder sowas ist, wo man auf zig Seiten rum recherchieren und Fragen beantworten muß, bin ich raus.
Ist es ein Kalender/Auslosung kann ich auch mal wieder machen.


----------



## carmueller (1. Dezember 2021)

Tolle Aktion liebes PCGH Team.
Auf dem Monitor könnte ich dann auch neben dem Gaming endlich mal in meiner DAW Software alles auf einem Bildschirm sehen. Würde mich riesig freuen.


----------



## slasher (1. Dezember 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich hatte bisher auch noch nie Glück bei den PCGH Gewinnspielen.
> Wo stehen denn die Gewinnspielregeln?
> Wenn das wieder sowas ist, wo man auf zig Seiten rum recherchieren und Fragen beantworten muß, bin ich raus.
> Ist es ein Kalender/Auslosung kann ich auch mal wieder machen.


Soweit ich gesehen habe, reicht diesmal einfach nur die E-Mail Adresse zu hinterlegen und die Teilnahmebedingungen anzuklicken.
Viel Glück an alle!


----------



## RyzA (1. Dezember 2021)

slasher schrieb:


> Soweit ich gesehen habe, reicht diesmal einfach nur die E-Mail Adresse zu hinterlegen und die Teilnahmebedingungen anzuklicken.
> Viel Glück an alle!


Jau. Gestern stand das da noch nicht. Habe mich auch angemeldet und wünsche allen viel Glück!


----------



## machero (1. Dezember 2021)

Sogar eine Grafikkarte dabei 

Vielen Dank für das Weihnachtsgewinnspiel und allen eine schöne Adventszeit !


----------



## Prypjat_no1 (1. Dezember 2021)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Pfff. Ich darf wahrscheinlich nicht einmal teilnehmen, wie jedes Jahr!


Ja, das ist das Leid des Angestellten.

*flüster* leg Dir einen Zweit-Account an


----------



## M1lchschnitte (1. Dezember 2021)

Hui, da sind schöne Sachen dabei.
Ich freu mich. Gewinnen werd ich zwar wahrscheinlich nichts, aber die Träumereien, was man denn anstellen würde mit der neuen Hardware, sind auch schön.


----------



## Cosmas (1. Dezember 2021)

Sind echt paar schicke Sachen dabei, schaumer mal, vielleicht klappts ja dieses Jahr mal.^^


----------



## Papa (1. Dezember 2021)

Daumen ich euch allen drück Tschüß und Glück auf.


----------



## facehugger (1. Dezember 2021)

Viel Glück euch allen beim Gewinnspiel. Ich hab mir dieses Jahr meinen persönlichen Traumrechner selbst zusammengebastelt und brauche daher... gar nix

Daher gönne ich euch allen anderen die teilnehmen mit Freuden die Gewinne. Achja: drück, drück, drück   

Gruß


----------



## clown44 (1. Dezember 2021)

Hoffentlich habe ich dieses Jahr etwas mehr Glück.
Bisher war das Glück bei euern Gewinnspielen immer an mir Vorbeigegangen.

Mal sehen, ob es dieses mal klappt!!


----------



## FrankT (1. Dezember 2021)

Moin, moin, allen viel Glück und ja die Teile wären schon Top.
Gruß


----------



## Daddioandre (1. Dezember 2021)

Da es dieses Jahr kein Pimp my PC gab, freue ich mich umso mehr, das Ihr Euch für die Adventzeit entschieden habt (denn ich mochte die PmPC Aktion immer sehr, da es viel zu lesen gab). Denke, das Stephan auch so genug zu tun hat, ohne am Ende der Aktion immer noch tage-/wochenlang nach Feierabend sich durch die vielen Beiträge zu lesen. 
Wünsche allen eine besinnliche Vorweihnachtszeit und den Teilnehmern viel Glück.


----------



## fewmanu (2. Dezember 2021)

Viel Glück an alle Teilnehmer


----------



## AyC (2. Dezember 2021)

Die Grafikkarte sieht schon hübsch aus. Werden die Gewinner immer direkt ermittelt oder am Ende zusammen?


----------



## RyzA (2. Dezember 2021)

Ich habe keine direkte Bestätigung meiner E-Mail Adresse für das Gewinnspiel bekommen.
Sondern nur für die Newsletter. Ist das so richtig?


----------



## wuselsurfer (2. Dezember 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Sondern nur für die Newsletter. Ist das so richtig?


Wenn das Postfach voll ist, ja.


----------



## RyzA (2. Dezember 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Wenn das Postfach voll ist, ja.


Das ist Postfach ist nicht voll. Da ich nicht alle Newsletter abonniert habe.


----------



## Aspec (2. Dezember 2021)

Starke Aktion! 

Merci an PCGH <3


----------



## swe_maatz (6. Dezember 2021)

Ist das Gewinnspiel schon wieder vorbei? Ich seh davon nichts mehr


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (7. Dezember 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hmm ...


----------

